# Puppyspot.com



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2016)

Is this a puppy mill? There is no info and my gut says not a good resource but just thought I'd ask before writing them off.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Shosh said:


> Is this a puppy mill? There is no info and my gut says not a good resource but just thought I'd ask before writing them off.


I don't think that puppyspot.com is necessarily a puppy mill, but they don't have any breeder information or links to parents AKC names, or say anything about clearances for golden retrievers. Saying "we don't accept puppy mill dogs" means nothing. It looks like an online service where people can post puppies for sale. A reputable breeder won't have to do this. One golden I saw on there was advertised as being from "champion english bloodlines" and his dad was 100 pounds and mom is 90 pounds. Thats HUGE for a golden. 

I'd pass. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/404714-northern-california-breeders.html

There is a list of breeders on this thread that may be worth vetting. If you aren't having any luck locally, I'd reach out to other GRCA puppy referrals in Cali, and consider expanding your search to nearby states.

Also, I know the GRCA referred you to one breeder who wasn't a good fit because of dietary limitations. I would express your concerns to that breeder and ask her if there's anyone else she recommends.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like you have found a puppy broker. These people buy puppies from breeders, usually commercial or profit kennels, what most would call a mill. 

So many breeds, so many different ages of available puppies, no real information these are hall marks of brokers. 

The breeders that supply brokers are not good ones especially in that they do not care where their puppies end up. Once the broker pays they wash their hands of any responsibility or care for what they produced.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm waiting to hear if two grc breeders who are planning litters for the winter will have success, but otherwise there are no grc pups available now. I'm off of work a bunch over the next couple months so it would just be an ideal time for us, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen that fast


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

You could expand your search to make it happen faster. Check with the breeder referral for Oregons club, at PRGRCO.com. I dint know if anybody has puppies available but there's at least a few breeders with pups going home in November or january.

ETA: you'll also probably find pups that are less expensive than California breeders. Expect $1,200-$1,500 for a pup from parents with all clearances and some titles and up to $2,000 from parents with high level competition titles.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

expanding your search area will increase your chances for a pup in your timeframe. 
Flights are not so expensive and many breeders have a sherpa to loan for carrying on the plane. Even if you had to buy one, they are only $50-75 or so. 
Work your way east and north!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I highly recommend expanding your search area. If you live near a hub, you can easily fly to pick up a puppy - I've done it twice and it's not tough at all. I noticed your other posts about finding a good breeder. You cared enough to ask questions and try to do this the right way, I honestly hope you will stick with it and not give your money to a puppy broker. These people and the kind of breeders who would sell them a puppy are the most despicable people. They have not a care for how these dogs end up and are simply making money off of raising and selling dogs like livestock. 

A plane ticket and even a rental car will add about $400 to the purchase price of your puppy, if you can't find someone close by, please consider traveling. If this is not something you would consider, at the very least, please, please stop doing internet searches for puppies. Use a breed club or another AKC performance club such as agility or field work or obedience to try and network for a decent, reputable breeder. The people who are trying to do this the right way by using health clearances and raising puppies in their home and showing their dogs in some sport are the ones who will provide a safety net for the life of the dog - they will be available for you for any questions or support you need raising your puppy, they will also take your dog back, no questions asked should you ever be in a life situation that forced you to rehome your dog. There is a reason that we are all pushing serious hobby breeders, unless i was supporting rescue I would never get a purebred dog any other way.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Most of these I just found doing a quick search on facebook a facebook group - no matter who it is, always ask about clearances and how the puppies are raised etc. If the people you contact don't have a puppy, ask them for a referral to someone they respect. Explain why you would be a good home and how you plan to raise your puppy.

Hart O'Gold Goldens | Golden Retrievers, GA

https://www.facebook.com/pauline.grennan?fref=nf

Passion For Gold Golden Retrievers. Golden Retriever Breeder, Puppies available occasionaly. Located in Clarksville, Tennessee. Near Nashville, TN.

Suthern Gold | Golden Retrievers, Georgia

https://www.facebook.com/StarzGoldens/ - ask her if she knows anyone in your area planning a litter

http://www.sweetgoldfarm.com/sweetgold


----------



## Thomas Brew (Oct 12, 2016)

I actually called them looking for pups. The customer representative has more information on the breeders and the pups. However, when I asked which pups had OFA clearances for both hip and elbows for both parents --> NOT one pup at that time. Some pups only had clearances for 1 parent but not the other. They will give you the names of the dams and sires to check. Personally I passed them and am looking elsewhere


----------



## PuppySpot (Oct 27, 2016)

*About PuppySpot*

Hi All - PuppySpot is not a puppy mill. PuppySpot also does not and will never work with puppy mills or any breeders associated with any form of animal cruelty or inhumane treatment. We are a service committed to helping responsible breeders place their puppies with caring individuals and families. But, more than just a service, PuppySpot is a community of dog lovers whose mission is to make lives better by placing healthy puppies into happy homes.
We pride ourselves on having the demonstrated ability – through more than 100,000 placements - to place healthy puppies into well-matched homes. We do this through a commitment to delivering a seamless, high quality and enjoyable experience to all of our community members, whether they walk on two legs or four. Knowing that each customer has a unique set of needs, we utilize a hands-on, personalized approach to provide guidance throughout the entire placement process. Our team’s support includes: managing breeder conversations, handling all research and vetting, confirming completion of nose-to-tail veterinary examinations before and after a puppy leaves its breeder’s care, and coordinating all travel arrangements prior to the puppy’s arrival at its forever home.
We have relationships with vetted responsible breeders across the United States. Each breeder within the PuppySpot network is held to our industry-leading health and safety standards, which go above and beyond USDA requirements for all dogs involved (not just puppies, but also the sire, dam and other dogs in our breeders’ care). Following a comprehensive, proprietary screening process, less than 15 percent of breeders reviewed by PuppySpot are invited to join our exclusive community. 
In addition to ensuring all breeders are properly licensed, we regularly rescreen breeders and maintain ongoing contact with each breeder to confirm all dogs are receiving humane treatment, that conditions promote the safety and health of each dog, and that all facilities are well maintained.
We hold ourselves and our breeders to the highest standards, and we have a zero tolerance policy for substandard breeding practices. We are a trusted service, where dogs are celebrated and where trust, confidence and transparency are paramount. We encourage you to visit our No Puppy Mill Promise for more information and reach out to us directly at (866) 592-5322 with any additional questions. Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You may be many of those things but firstly, any breeder who'd sell you a litter to resell is not a good breeder- period. Your standards are not the standard of care I would want as a buyer or as a seller. 
That none of your puppies' parents as a set have the bare minimum of clearances says that they were bred with little care or consideration to the breed problems. And lastly (though there are tons of things I find offensive about this whole set up) Goldens are not pieces of merchandise and no puppy of any breed should be sold in this fashion. USDA is not the standard of care you should aspire to. 
I would be curious to know your stats on this: how many buyers do you turn down? Not buyers who decide to go with a good breeder but buyers your business actually declines a sale to?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2016)

What is a Sherpa? I really don't feel comfortable getting a pup too far out of our area where we would have to make a pretty big travel commitment before even meeting the breeder or seeing the facility.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Shosh said:


> What is a Sherpa? I really don't feel comfortable getting a pup too far out of our area where we would have to make a pretty big travel commitment before even meeting the breeder or seeing the facility.


Sherpa is the brand of bag you can use to carry on your puppy. Be sure to book an Airline that allows puppies to be in cabin. 

I just did this with Tizzy. Milan to Arizona. She did great.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> What is a Sherpa? I really don't feel comfortable getting a pup too far out of our area where we would have to make a pretty big travel commitment before even meeting the breeder or seeing the facility.


If you find a very good breeder, who is entirely accessible by phone or email, who provides all health clearances, sends pictures, keeps in contact... it really can be okay to only meet your puppy and the breeder the day you fly in. I did this. I'm in Toronto - my breeder was in Madison, Wisconsin. Now, I found her through a longtime member of this forum whose male dog I loved. I knew she would only breed her male to an excellent female, owned by a responsible breeder. So I had that connection. Friend of a friend sort of thing.  Plus, my breeder had a very thorough questionnaire for me, and we communicated a lot by email. I knew she cared a lot where her puppies went. The only thing that was tough was not being able to visit the puppy at 5, 6, 7 weeks old - but I entirely trusted my breeder to pick the best female puppy for what I was looking for - and did she ever. She was everything I wanted and hoped for - and more. I flew to Milwaukee, drove to Madison, and brought Shala home in a Sherpa carrier, under the seat in the cabin. I would absolutely do it again. I might also drive 8-10 hours. It can sound daunting, but it really isn't.


----------



## Arnispinay (Oct 26, 2016)

The problem is puppy spot does not list much on its site about the parents. Most of the parents do not have all the standard clearances. I had asked them why don't you list clearances? Their answer was that they didn't want to narrow down people's options. While customer service was nice, I had more knowledge about the breed than he did and I'm a newbee. One reason they are popular is that you can get a puppy right away. I have to say I have been sorely tempted to go this route. I keep reminding myself that searching and waiting for a good reputable breeder is better in long run for both the owner and puppy. While either way is not fool proof, you have less risk for early heartbreak in the future.


----------



## SChampa (Mar 2, 2020)

PuppySpot at first glance appears to be responsive. That is the case until you actually receive your puppy. The first time I should have known was when I asked for Breeder information and they provided the excuse that they have to protect their breeders and puppies from theft. Well we have in the past purchased from breeders and the breeders are usually proud of the puppies We lost our dog and we went to PuppySpot based upon the reviews on their direct website. What I didn’t realize that when I attempt to leave a review on their direct website there doesn’t seem to be the ability to do so. I did not do a general check as I have done now. There seems to be several reviews over the internet of others who have experienced what I have experienced. 

Breeders are usually anxious to share the information, then I asked for the USDA # for the Breeder and apparently that is a secret as well. It is my opinion and the opinion of more than one vet we have talked with that this is most likely puppies received from puppy mills. The puppy is from Missouri. 
Unfortunately our puppy came to us skinny and according to the vet was treated aggressively for Gardia risk while in PuppySpot’s care. The vet was extremely clear that the type of medical care she received demonstrated that the breeder is well aware that it has this problem at the kennel and they sold her despite this issue. In addition the puppy guarantee is a joke. They delay, don’t respond, claim they didn’t receive complete record. Anything to delay and avoid. 

We will do what we need to do to treat her. Her form of Gardia is so aggressive it has been over 3 months of treatment and she is still infected. As a result she misses out on puppy play dates, training and the like. She can’t go to parks and play with other dogs and my guess is the puppies who have come from this Breeder are experiencing the same issues. She is on a special diet and still on medicine. Puppies get sick. But the secrecy of the Breeder (Name and USDA#), the aggressive Medical treatment by the Breeder for Gardia type diseases, and lack of response is unacceptable. 

We are not sure ultimately what other health affects she will suffer. If this doesn’t resolve we will need to take more aggressive medical action which has side affects. Beware of purchasing puppies from this company.


----------



## SChampa (Mar 2, 2020)

Shosh said:


> Is this a puppy mill? There is no info and my gut says not a good resource but just thought I'd ask before writing them off.


PuppySpot at first glance appears to be responsive. That is the case until you actually receive your puppy. The first time I should have known was when I asked for Breeder information and they provided the excuse that they have to protect their breeders and puppies from theft. Well we have in the past purchased from breeders and the breeders are usually proud of the puppies We lost our dog and we went to PuppySpot based upon the reviews on their direct website. What I didn’t realize that when I attempt to leave a review on their direct website there doesn’t seem to be the ability to do so. I did not do a general check as I have done now. There seems to be several reviews over the internet of others who have experienced what I have experienced. 

Breeders are usually anxious to share the information, then I asked for the USDA # for the Breeder and apparently that is a secret as well. It is my opinion and the opinion of more than one vet we have talked with that this is most likely puppies received from puppy mills. The puppy is from Missouri. 
Unfortunately our puppy came to us skinny and according to the vet was treated aggressively for Gardia risk while in PuppySpot’s care. The vet was extremely clear that the type of medical care she received demonstrated that the breeder is well aware that it has this problem at the kennel and they sold her despite this issue. In addition the puppy guarantee is a joke. They delay, don’t respond, claim they didn’t receive complete record. Anything to delay and avoid. 

We will do what we need to do to treat her. Her form of Gardia is so aggressive it has been over 3 months of treatment and she is still infected. As a result she misses out on puppy play dates, training and the like. She can’t go to parks and play with other dogs and my guess is the puppies who have come from this Breeder are experiencing the same issues. She is on a special diet and still on medicine. Puppies get sick. But the secrecy of the Breeder (Name and USDA#), the aggressive Medical treatment by the Breeder for Gardia type diseases, and lack of response is unacceptable. 

We are not sure ultimately what other health affects she will suffer. If this doesn’t resolve we will need to take more aggressive medical action which has side affects. Beware of purchasing puppies from this company.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Puppy Spot is nowhere to get a good puppy from. No good breeder would let them broker for them, and they themselves turn no one down (or they would have denied it when I asked them 2-3 years ago the first time they popped in here). It's a broker. You'd be just as well off meeting someone off CL in the Hardees parking lot imo.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> in the Hardees parking lot imo.


Great. Now I'm craving a Hardee's biscuit!


----------



## Meers (May 5, 2020)

Arnispinay said:


> The problem is puppy spot does not list much on its site about the parents. Most of the parents do not have all the standard clearances. I had asked them why don't you list clearances? Their answer was that they didn't want to narrow down people's options. While customer service was nice, I had more knowledge about the breed than he did and I'm a newbee. One reason they are popular is that you can get a puppy right away. I have to say I have been sorely tempted to go this route. I keep reminding myself that searching and waiting for a good reputable breeder is better in long run for both the owner and puppy. While either way is not fool proof, you have less risk for early heartbreak in the future.


Many of you are saying that Puppy spot does not give any parent information, but when I asked them for it, they gave information not only about the parents, but were willing to answer any questions we had. They are a bit pricey, but it seemed like it had good quality. I am not trying to side with puppy Spot, I am just trying to understand why it is not good.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Puppy mills use brokers like puppyspot to market their pups. As far as them giving you answers, I'm guessing you aren't asking the right questions. If they are willing to give you registered names for the sire and dam there are lots of people on the GRF willing to see if the pup comes from healthy parents. I would guess puppyspot doesn't provide you with OFA certifications and may take it a step farther to say this isn't necessary... not a place to look for a quality and healthy puppy.
The demand for puppies is really high right now and many people aren't concerned with health or temperament. In the last few weeks there have been a mucher larger number of people concerned with aggressive puppies, insecure pups afraid of everything, hard to house break, having giardia and the list goes on. None of this should ever happen if you purchase the pup from a quality breeder. Your search should be for a breeder, not just a puppy.


----------



## SChampa (Mar 2, 2020)

Thomas Brew said:


> I actually called them looking for pups. The customer representative has more information on the breeders and the pups. However, when I asked which pups had OFA clearances for both hip and elbows for both parents --> NOT one pup at that time. Some pups only had clearances for 1 parent but not the other. They will give you the names of the dams and sires to check. Personally I passed them and am looking elsewhere


L
Good idea. You will never know the history of where your puppy came from.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, provide the registration names or numbers here and let‘s see if they have any health certifications. My educated guess will be no they don but I would be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Meers said:


> Many of you are saying that Puppy spot does not give any parent information, but when I asked them for it, they gave information not only about the parents, but were willing to answer any questions we had. They are a bit pricey, but it seemed like it had good quality. I am not trying to side with puppy Spot, I am just trying to understand why it is not good.


I have a suspicion the info given was not adequate to determine whether the parents were both clear for the things we clear for.. but if you post registered names and we find they do in fact have adequate clearances, I would be thrilled to be wrong. There is no way a good breeder would sell a litter through PS.


----------



## Meers (May 5, 2020)

I have just emailed them asking for the registered names of the parents. Will see if they are ready to give that.

earlier, When i had asked them for hip clearance they told me.. not just hips but i will get clearances for the parents’ heart and joints as well.. because that is something they do for every pup.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if you get registration names and if there really are the health certifications they claim.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It will- because a normal breeder gives that information at every inquiry. It is no secret. Being able to look up the clearances is how people can do their due diligence before they see a cute puppy, because they are all cute even the ugly ones... no reason to wait til pickup to know what you are buying. And that is really what it is- knowing what you are buying.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

OP - A lot of the time when breeders say they will give you copies of clearances at pick-up....that is their way of ensuring the sale of a puppy, and most times they do not have those clearances, and have no intentions of giving them to you. By pick-up time you have already paid and committed to a puppy that may/may not have any health testing behind the parents. This is why it is very important to verify health information before you commit emotionally and financially. 

What's worse is if these breeders are tricking buyers into thinking they have clearances, and then duping them after they have already paid for a puppy, is that they KNOW there is testing that needs to be done, are lying to puppy buyers and choosing not to do the minimum of health requirements. Not someone I would want to support.


----------



## Meers (May 5, 2020)

Yes, if that is the case with puppyspot, even i dont intend to support or buy from them. However.. i want to make sure iam Taking them off my list based on facts and not just based on assumptions and speculations...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, the whole “you will get proof with your puppy” is a nasty way of getting emotions to override a rational decision.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

There is a puppy broker about 10-15 miles from me. Been around for 20 years at least. Never quality dogs from them. They will find you ANY breed you want. 

As started before a quality reputable breeder will never let a broker have their puppies to place. They will be screen who gets then so they don't end up in a rescue or an ASPCA down the road. 

A broker doesn't give a crap about the puppy. Their whole existence is to sell the puppy period, to whomever they can. Even "the best" brokers will never have verifiable health certifications just based on the sources they get the pipes from. Those type of breeders, just breed dogs and find brokers to offload then.


----------

